# Subox Mini/Subox Nano, which one do you prefer?



## elvira (22/10/15)

the subox nano have released,with two new colors: purple and pink.this new designed would be as popular as subox mini?

subox nano,subox mini,which one do you prefer?


subox nano







sobox mini


----------



## Ashley A (22/10/15)

I preder another one. Don't like those colours.


----------



## zadiac (22/10/15)

I preder dual battery devices

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (22/10/15)

once you go black ..

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (22/10/15)

It's all about personal prederence I think.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (22/10/15)

why are yoll startting your senses with capitols?

i still preder the black sobox mini.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

Thread title typo fixed 

Subox Nano costs more and has no RBA, so the Subox Mini is better.

I prefer this colour...


----------



## Ashley A (22/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thread title typo fixed
> 
> Subox Nano costs more and has no RBA, so the Subox Mini is better.
> 
> ...


Ooooh! Now that is something I'd go for.

Thanks for that at @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (22/10/15)

i have to say i preder the nano but can i have it in turquoise please


----------



## MJ INC (22/10/15)

The mini easily for me


----------



## PeterHarris (22/10/15)

I preder the MINI - because MOAR JUICE!


----------



## Cave Johnson (22/10/15)

Mini,

Better shape and more juice.


----------



## Deckie (22/10/15)

The black Subox Nano Mod with a black Subtank Mini tank.... more juice & more watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------

